# Fly Fishing Akumal



## Outearly (Oct 20, 2015)

We're heading to Akumal for a few days in January. It's not a fishing trip, but I'd sure like to fish.

I'm looking on the internet, and there's some info, but I thought some of you guys might have some good information.

Any suggestion for guides or operators in that area, including those that will make the run south? As we'd only fish one day with a guide, is there shore fishing/DYI fishing right around Akumal?

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## SkiffsDoWha (Dec 23, 2016)

I am a little north in Puerto Morales right now, and have fished the beaches around here. I caught a huge gray trigger fish today that stuck its head up and saw a couple barracuda...no bones or permit in sight which is not too surprising. I would definatly recommend getting a guide this time of year. I would look into driving down to Punta Allen or making a run up to fish the lagoons in cancun. I was thinking about going into Puerto Morales in the morning and getting someone to motor me around in a vain attempt to find a lost tarpon or permit. If you fish the beaches I would recommend taking some heavily weighted flies (Medium eyed #4-6 clousers work well...I like olive over tan with red eyes) in addition to whatever you use for this area. They can be a be-otch to cast in the wind but for those times you need it you just need it. I take an 8 or 9 wt and walk high banks on the beaches and sight fish as I go. This is usually a couple hour affair when the sun is up high. Clousers, shrimp and crab patterns all should do the trick. I also like to have a 10wt rigged for bigger fish just in case. Good luck!


----------



## jamie (Jan 22, 2016)

Was there last winter - DIY totally possible. Caught bones and snappers while wading infant of villa akumal (check google maps) you'll see a natural cove that shallow and loaded with fish - perfect for the 6 or 7 wt. if you want to run south contact David Leake at Tailwaters in Dallas. https://tailwatersflyfishing.com Tell him Jamie referred you. He set up driver (picked me up at the house) and guides for full day run fishing the waters between Tulum and ascension. Lots of bones and chasing Permit ghosts.


----------



## Outearly (Oct 20, 2015)

Jamie, Many thanks-


----------



## Sabalon (Aug 16, 2016)

Seems like Rhett right at Lol-ha runs trips now.

He’s on Facebook under flyfishing Akumal.


----------



## Outearly (Oct 20, 2015)

Sabalon said:


> Seems like Rhett right at Lol-ha runs trips now.
> 
> He’s on Facebook under flyfishing Akumal.


Thanks!


----------



## Outearly (Oct 20, 2015)

Skiffs- somehow missed your post earlier- many thanks - good info


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I fished the tip of the Yucatán north of Cancun years ago. Caught lots of Bones and some Permit but no tarpon


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

Think you can do a day trip w Pesca Maya also


----------



## mwk (Jul 3, 2008)

I did a day trip this past summer with Pesca Maya
They will pick you up at the hotel and drop you off 
Lots and lots of small bonefish

Also went for a day trip to Cozumel with Nacho at bonefishcozumel.com
He will pick you up at the ferry
Bigger bonefish


----------



## GreatLakesSteelheadKing (Feb 16, 2018)

mwk said:


> I did a day trip this past summer with Pesca Maya
> They will pick you up at the hotel and drop you off
> Lots and lots of small bonefish
> 
> ...


I took a trip with Nacho last spring in Cozumel too, he was great. Really nice sized bones.


----------



## GreatLakesSteelheadKing (Feb 16, 2018)

Anyone know where you can fish from shore on Cozumel? I’m staying about 1 mile north of town, there is a marina near by also


----------

